

I'm moving to Sydney. Start-up community? - aik

Hello mates,
I'm moving to Sydney soon and am curious whether a start-up community exists there, and if anyone here is part of it?<p>Any recommendations on places to live? Thoughts on the entrepreneurship culture?
======
aymeric
They call it Silicon Beach here: <http://siliconbeachaustralia.org/>

There are Open Coffee events, Drinks every fridays, some events every now and
then (not enough in my opinion)

Lots of world-class startups were born in Australia (Remember the milk and
99designs come to my mind), you might be the next one :)

Places to live: Coogee, Manly or Bondi! (beach lifestyle, 25 to 45 minutes
from the center of Sydney)

If someone else from Sydney is on HN, please say hello :)

~~~
Smerity
Another notable startup coming from Sydney is Atlassian [1]. I live near the
University of Sydney (currently an undergraduate student there) and they're
quite a good force in the IT industry down here as the founders do a number of
speaking gigs and also support NCSS [2] (an IT camp for high school students).

The other groups to keep an eye on are programming groups (SyPy, FP-Syd and
the Google events). I really should attend some of the Silicon Beach functions
- I've yet to go but am really tempted =]

[1] Atlassian - <http://www.atlassian.com/> [2] NCSS -
<http://www.ncss.edu.au/>

------
steerpike
Here's a bit of a roundup of tech meetups around Sydney that I found a while
ago. [http://www.bhatt.id.au/blog/sydney-meetups-and-events-
inform...](http://www.bhatt.id.au/blog/sydney-meetups-and-events-information-
technology-web-industry-new-media/)

I just moved back to Sydney at the beginning of the year from Bristol in the
UK and I have to say the Sydney community doesn't seem to have hit the same
level of activity that the UK had which is a bit of a bugger.

If you live in Sydney you pretty much are obligated to have _something_ to do
with the harbour: sailing, surfing, living near it, watching the sunset over
it from the Opera Bar. I live in Mosman so I get to travel to work in the city
by ferry every day - I can certainly recommend it as a lovely way of starting
and ending your day!

~~~
aik
Too bad to hear that doesn't have that much activity.

You live in Mosman? I just started renting a place in Cremorne (border of
Neutral Bay), and work in North Sydney. Seems like a cool place. Will check
out the meetup, thanks.

------
thejay
Also check out StartupDigest for regular local events
<http://thestartupdigest.com/>

I'm on the lower north shore. In steerpike's words i'm "living near it", the
views are great.

